

Adobe pushes DRM for Flash - matstc
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2008/02/adobe-pushes-drm-flash

======
wmf
Seth's post is a little vague, so here's a specific scenario: If a video is
available only as an RTMPE stream, then the only way to capture a lossless
copy of that video for fair use purposes is to write an unauthorized RTMPE
client (ripper), which would probably violate the DMCA and get smacked down by
Adobe immediately. Also, open-source Flash players probably won't be able to
play RTMPE streams at all, for the same reason.

Adobe is planning to add even more DRM in AIR:
[http://www.flashcomguru.com/index.cfm/2007/10/23/Flash-
Video...](http://www.flashcomguru.com/index.cfm/2007/10/23/Flash-Video-DRM-
Roundup)

------
xirium
Adding DRM to Flash will lock out open and interoperable players. However,
when Flash is used to play video, Flash itself is used as a crude form of DRM.
This creates a "look but don't save" environment to which most people are
already accustomed.

~~~
mmmurf
True, but adding DRM will make Flash the platform of choice for so much more.
Why aren't there 50 competitors to Apple's movie rental product? Because DRM
sucks and is expensive.

Maybe if Adobe can make flash DRM 'just work' then it will actually empower
consumers rather than hinder their use of the content.

I admit, I love the concept of subscription DRM and really with Apple didn't
make us all back up all the stuff we've purchased. I don't need the headache
of backing up those episodes of "Lost" that I downloaded from the Apple Store,
and now that I've had to have them reset the DRM once, if my backup drive
fails, I've lost everything.

The solution isn't to eliminate DRM but to make it more flexible and simple to
use. Yahoo Music's subscription store was awesome ($6 per month for unlimited
music) but I'd give it only a 5 out of 10 on usability.

